# U-481 (Scale 1:32) 2 meters long



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Tell us more about it!! Did you scratch build it? Is it a kit? Is is a 'C'? That thing is huge. Great paint job by the way!

HAL9001-


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

We're gonna need a bigger bathtub...

Very nice.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous, Victor. Did you use the salt technique for the weathering? It looks so realistic.


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice one great amount of detail, looks like you need a long shelf.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a brilliant job on her. I absolutely love it.....Cheers mark


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is one big beautiful baby.:thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Everyday, when I check through the posts at HobbyTalk I always pop in on this thread to gaze at these pics. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys,
About this ...Kit,and for painting,I used Panzer paint-set/winter camo by VDSA(except the base color),because has 12 colors and special effects already prepared(works for any used military devices..tanks,submarines,artillery..I'm talking about rust,dirt and fuel accumulation,etc.To paint this was very easy,but the assembling process was a naightmare,because the hull are made in fiber glass.
For him ,I have 6 sailors in action...3 in action with the deck gun.
All the best,
Vic


----------

